# [Q][request] ACME Uninstaller



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

hi...
can anyone help me with a link for ACME Uninstaller, need to return my touchpad for warranty
the link on the cm7 3.5 development topic seems to be dead.

thanks in advance


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

vmax711 said:


> hi...
> can anyone help me with a link for ACME Uninstaller, need to return my touchpad for warranty
> the link on the cm7 3.5 development topic seems to be dead.
> 
> thanks in advance


PM'ed you a link. Let me know you got it.


----------



## Bao (Oct 17, 2011)

It's in the "[Release][Alpha3.5]Cyanogenmod Touchpad" thread.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Bao said:


> It's in the "[Release][Alpha3.5]Cyanogenmod Touchpad" thread.


Did you try it. It doesn't work.


----------



## zanix (Jun 11, 2011)

Trying it right now and it seems to work just fine
Hint, if you are trying to run it directly then you didn't read the instructions from the "[Release][Alpha3.5]Cyanogenmod Touchpad" thread



> *HOW DO I COMPLETELY REMOVE THIS ALPHA FROM THE TOUCHPAD?*
> 
> There is now an ACME Uninstaller (which is subject to the same disclaimers as the alpha 1 installer. Try using at your own risk.) ACME Uninstaller is used almost exactly as the ACMEInstaller was, only unlike the installation process, it is not necessary to copy any files to the TouchPad. To use, simply download and unzip the Uninstaller. Then connect the TouchPad to your computer via USB. Then restart the TouchPad with the volume-up key held until you see the large, white USB logo. Then, issue this command on your Terminal/Command Line on your computer:
> 
> ...


----------



## Silkspith (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm also looking for a working link to ACME Uninstaller, plz/thanks in advance!


----------



## mvictoras (Aug 12, 2012)

Can I have that link too ?


----------



## brandrezake (Aug 12, 2012)

I could really use the uninstaller as well


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

vmax711 said:


> hi...
> can anyone help me with a link for ACME Uninstaller, need to return my touchpad for warranty
> the link on the cm7 3.5 development topic seems to be dead.
> 
> thanks in advance


Here you go , hopefully this will help you and the others asking, let me know if you need anything else.
Good luck.

Acmeuninstaller

https://www.box.com/shared/7864f020cef48470ea91

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebagman (Aug 25, 2012)

I need the link for the ACME Uninstaller as well please! Thanks in advance!


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

thebagman said:


> I need the link for the ACME Uninstaller as well please! Thanks in advance!


I have already posted it. Look at my post just before yours !!


----------



## CyberPhunk (Sep 23, 2011)

Here you go:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools/ACMEUninstaller


----------

